# Feedback on hybrid music [FINAL]



## Mike Marino (Jan 7, 2015)

Hi there,

This is an adventure/trailer styled piece of music I've been working on recently. While I'm primarily looking for insights as to how to mix this better, I'm open to any feedback.

EDIT: Here's the report back. The track did get finalized, mastered, and put on an album release via Sub Pub Music. Sorry the older tracks are not up to compare, but here's the finalized version of the track. Would still be happy to know your thoughts. (I also posted these links in the OP). 

Final version:
https://soundcloud.com/subpubmusic/chasing-destiny

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F187713345&secret_url=false[/flash]

Thank you!
- Mike


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Jan 7, 2015)

*Re: Feedback on hybrid music*

Sounds great, Mike. It kind of reminds me of some of Henry Jackman's stuff. The whole track was very tight, rhythm-wise. And the ending was badass. Triplets = win = bam. 

The only thing that I noticed mix-wise was during the quiet part (around 0:43). I expected the piano and some of the other instruments (even the drums) to have more reverb - for things to sound more cavernous or more 'roomy' at that point. But that is just my personal preference.

Really nice work here. I can tell you put a lot of work into this track. =o


----------



## Neifion (Jan 7, 2015)

*Re: Feedback on hybrid music*

I really like this, Mike! I especially liked when it gets soft in the middle; what is that high woodwind instrument? Is it a soprano recorder? Very nice sound. There was also that change around 2:38 that I didn't expect, but it's really well done in how it turns so seamlessly away from the warm triumphant sound to finish with a sense of direness. Well done!


----------



## jemu999 (Jan 7, 2015)

*Re: Feedback on hybrid music*

Great work Mike!


----------



## Mike Marino (Jan 7, 2015)

@Marc: Thanks for the kind words and feedback! I'll certainly take that into consideration.

@Neifion: Thanks Matthew. The woodwinds are a combination of Jubal Flute and Shire Whistle (both from Embertone). Your take of the end of the piece was exactly what I was aiming for. 

@jemu999: Thanks you!


----------



## SaintDufus (Jan 7, 2015)

Excellent: well done Mike.

The beginning was reminiscent of Zimmer (with those mega-saturated power-chords), and then I was also reminded of John Powell's *How to Train Your Dragon* score later on.

What choir library did you use for the voices?


----------



## Mike Marino (Jan 7, 2015)

@SaintDufus: Thanks! The choir is from Omnisphere (a couple ofthem layered together).


----------



## SaintDufus (Jan 7, 2015)

Mike Marino @ Wed Jan 07 said:


> @SaintDufus: Thanks! The choir is from Omnisphere (a couple ofthem layered together).


Thanks.


----------



## Mike Marino (Jan 8, 2015)

Other libraries I used were:
Brass: EWQLSO Platinum
Strings: Adagio series
Perc: EWQLSO Platinum, 8dio, Spitfire, Cinesamples, a few others
Synths: Omnisphere
Voices: Omnisphere, Soundiron
Plug-ins: Spaces, Ozone 5


----------



## Resoded (Jan 8, 2015)

*Re: Feedback on hybrid music*

Great stuff Mike, can't help you with the mix, but enjoyed the track.


----------



## Mike Marino (Jan 8, 2015)

Thank you, Erik! No worries.


----------



## Allen Constantine (Jan 8, 2015)

*Re: Feedback on hybrid music*

Cool drumming :D Really liked the drop although after it at 00:42 I "would hear a ticking clock and some rhythmic hybridism except the pulsing bass which you just added" . But it's only a preference. Cool mix :D


----------



## Mike Marino (Jan 8, 2015)

@Allen: A ticking clock; very interesting. I'll play around with that. Thank you!


----------



## PeterKorcek (Jan 8, 2015)

great song, really loved it, maybe a bit more of reverb on it to add epicness, it feels like its "very close" to me - if that's the purpose, than sorry, anyway, just a noob opinion.

Liked the voices in the second half a lot, are you gonna master it yourself?


----------



## Mike Marino (Jan 8, 2015)

Thanks Peter. There have been a few comments regarding a little more reverb in spots so I'll need to consider that.

The voices are a combination of a couple of choirs from Omnisphere and Francesca from Voices of Gaia.

I don't plan on mastering it myself.


----------



## Allen Constantine (Jan 8, 2015)

*Re: Feedback on hybrid music*

No problem Mike. Always here to help!


----------



## SagZodiac (Jan 8, 2015)

*Re: Feedback on hybrid music*

Awesome!


----------



## tokatila (Jan 8, 2015)

*Re: Feedback on hybrid music*

I try to comment on the mix; I'm an amateur mixer, but somewhat hifi/speaker aficionado and have developed a specific taste for the sound / mix. I played a little bit around , and this might not be what you like, but the bass area is too thick "too much rumble in the jungle" and highs are too harsh, to my taste anyway. I cut a couple decibels from both and added some boost to the midrange to have more presence and to boost bass upper harmonics to compensate the cut in the bass area. 

But again; might not be your cup of tea...I PMd you the link where you can download the version with the above changes made.


----------



## Allen Constantine (Jan 8, 2015)

*Re: Feedback on hybrid music*



tokatila @ Fri Jan 09 said:


> I try to comment on the mix; I'm an amateur mixer, but somewhat hifi/speaker aficionado and have developed a specific taste for the sound / mix. I played a little bit around , and this might not be what you like, but the bass area is too thick "too much rumble in the jungle" and highs are too harsh, to my taste anyway. I cut a couple decibels from both and added some boost to the midrange to have more presence and to boost bass upper harmonics to compensate the cut in the bass area.
> 
> But again; might not be your cup of tea...I PMd you the link where you can download the version with the above changes made.



Why don't you share the link here so we can all decide?


----------



## Lylee (Jan 9, 2015)

*Re: Feedback on hybrid music*



AllenConstantine @ Fri Jan 09 said:


> Why don't you share the link here so we can all decide?



I can't believe it, now he doesn't answer )


----------



## Mike Marino (Jan 9, 2015)

@SagZodiac: Thanks! 

@tokatila: Thank you for the suggestions and the pm. I appreciate you taking the time to do that! 

I'm actually working a different version of this track as the current structure isn't a good enough fit for what I am submitting for. The theme will remain intact but some of the sections will be swapped out. I'll be sure to post the updated track. 

Thanks for all of your input, feedback, and suggestions. Truly appreciated!


----------



## Allen Constantine (Jan 10, 2015)

Just being curious, what event are you submitting for?


----------



## Mike Marino (Jan 10, 2015)

@Allen: No worries. I'm submitting the track for an adventure/trailer themed compilation album for a library.


----------



## Mike Marino (Jan 10, 2015)

*Re: Feedback on hybrid music*

Hey guys,

Here's the latest version of the piece. Quite a bit different in some places but I like the overall feel a little better. Once again, I'd certainly like to hear your feedback.

https://app.box.com/s/3ndlct0xvpf7uebxf1sf

Thanks!

- Mike

(I'll also post the updated link in the OP as well.)


----------



## Allen Constantine (Jan 10, 2015)

*Re: Feedback on hybrid music [UPDATED]*

"Nice ticking clock and hybridism". 1 hint(actually more :D) - I need to hear those snares a little louder- tweaking their upper range. 01:17-could definitely hear some string runs :D and at 01:17 some bells would do just fine. Some low brass would also fit. Hope you don't mind , It's only a preference to make it sound more BIG. You'll figure it out I'm positive.


----------



## Mike Marino (Jan 10, 2015)

Thanks for the input, Allen. It took a little while to get the right "ticking sound." Almost left it out, lol.

Not sure where in the piece you're referring to with the snares. In the beginning I've buried them a bit purposely as I've brought them out (with other snares towards the end, ~1:37). It's an attempt to save that color (sort-of).

~1:17: Yeah, I hear string runs, too.....BUT, I don't have a strings run library. So they stayed out.

~1:17: Bells could certainly sound interesting there; give that slight accent as well as a color that's not been used yet. Low brass are already playing here (though maybe I forgot to crescendo them?). I'll have to look.

Again, thank you for taking the time to list your input. It will be taken into consideration.

- Mike


----------



## Allen Constantine (Jan 10, 2015)

*Re: Feedback on hybrid music [UPDATED]*

Cinesamples released some string runs. http://cinesamples.com/product/cinestrings-runs (Fair price I presume). All in all, glad to help. FB request sent :D 

PS: try to use more percussion in the upper range. On my ADAM A7x's could hear a lot of low end though in the middle-high section I would tweak the EQ slightly more


----------



## SymphonicSamples (Jan 12, 2015)

*Re: Feedback on hybrid music [UPDATED]*

Hey Mike , impressive track and production !! Let us know how you go with the placement , surely it's would be received well o-[][]-o


----------



## Mike Marino (Jan 12, 2015)

Thanks for lots of insights, Allen. I did add more of the upper percussion in the final version. I'll be sure to post it once it gets mastered.

@Matt: Thanks! I'll surely report back.


----------



## Allen Constantine (Jan 12, 2015)

*Re: Feedback on hybrid music [UPDATED]*

Great. Can't wait to hear it :D


----------



## Mike Marino (Jan 30, 2015)

Hey guys,

Here's the report back. The track did get finalized, mastered, and put on an album release via Sub Pub Music. Sorry the older tracks are not up to compare, but here's the finalized version of the track. Would still be happy to know your thoughts. (I also posted these links in the OP).

Thanks!

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F187713345&secret_url=false[/flash]

https://soundcloud.com/subpubmusic/chasing-destiny


----------



## Allen Constantine (Jan 30, 2015)

Nice work Mike. Epic sound! Good luck with your album :D 
PS: I'm in the process of mastering one of my tracks as well as I type


----------



## Mike Marino (Jan 30, 2015)

Thanks Allen; glad you liked it. And I certainly appreciate all of your insights during this process. The mastering for this track (and the others on this album) were all done by Sub Pub.

You can listen to the album here if you'd like: https://soundcloud.com/subpubmusic/sets/drowning-abyss

Thanks again! Have fun mastering!


----------



## Allen Constantine (Jan 30, 2015)

Certainly will. Thanks for sharing and keep up the good work :D Will keep you posted when it's finished!


----------

